# Maiden Voyage To Remeber



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello everyone! We got back from our maiden voyage a couple of days ago. We went to Bodega Dunes just north of San Franciscio right after Christmas. It took us 4 hours to get there which should have only taken 2 1/2 to 3 to get there, but it was raining and hit lots of traffic. We got there in the dark and set up and made dinner.







The weather was fine when we got there, no rain and NO wind! Shortly after we went to bed the wind started and the rain began. All night long it was Exteremly windy and rainy. Throughout the night we heard cracking sounds like tree branches splittng. I don't think we slept at all that night. Suddenly we heard a big thump like a branch fell down but didn't hit the trailer. We were wondering if it hit our car. So hubbly gets up and checks outside and reassures me that nothing was hit and so we lay down and just listen to the storm and continue to pray! 
By morning the rain had stopped along with the wind. After taking down the black out shades that I made before we left, we realized that there were blue skies out.
So we dressed quickly and went outside! Low and behold about 10 feet away from our car was a huge branch that had fallen away from us across the road. We were so lucky and thankful that we were spared along with our TV and OB! 
After walking around the campground we noticed that there were at least 4 other trees that had fallen. One was really close to the camp host. One tree completely uprooted and had fallen on an awing of SOB and completely blocked both of their doors and had to climb out of their emergency window. Luckily, they and their trailer were ok, just the awing was destroyed. 
The Ranger came around and told everyone that they were closing the park due to storm damage, but that if we wanted we could stay since we were already there. We listened to the weather and decided to stay but that we were going to move to another site which had no trees around! 
The next day they had cleared the roads and opened the park again. The weather the rest of the trip was beautiful with blue skies and no wind. 
We learned that the wind had changed directions some time during the night and thats what caused the trees to snap. 
We had a great time despite our first night. We plan on going back soon
Maybe we should all take a moment to note where our emergency windows and exits are just in case. 
Someone was sure watching out for us that night.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to OBers Chabbie1!







Now that's a memorable maiden voyage.







Glad you were able to enjoy the trip with no damage to your TT or TV, and more importantly your family.







Hopefully you won't have as much excitement on future trips.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome home Chabbie1









What an adventure on your maiden voyage!
Thank goodness you didn't suffer any damages during the storm







Smart to move away from the trees








Did you happen to take any photos that you could share with us?? Sounds like a beautiful spot...
Glad you made it back safe and sound,

Happy New Year,
Dawn


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks Camping Fun. I hope we don't have that much excitment either. Oh, I forgot to mention that when hubby was backing the TT into the second site he jackknifed the TV and scratched the bumper. Now, you know what I said "Glad I didn't do that!"

You bet we took picures, but as soon as I figure out how to post I will.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We also noticed on our trip that when our water pump was left on we noticed that there was water leaking out from the top of the toilet up by the handle. Luckily we just turned the pump off until we needed it, but has anyone else had this problem or know how to fix?
Let us know
Chabbie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome Home & glad to hear that no one got hurt & nothing was damaged. That is very scary










We stayed at a CG in PA where the weekend before a young boy died from a tree that cracked in half & fell on their trailer where the boy was sleeping.







Very sad.

Tami


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

It does sound like someone was really looking for you. Glad that you all made it back safe and sound.

Scott


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

wow - what a maiden voyage!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What a trip. Memery making can take all kinds of experiences. Now you've taken care of the harrowing times, may your next trips be more uneventual in those ways.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow, that's some first trip out








Glad to hear no damage and everything was fine!
Here's to a "uneventful" second trip for you! Enjoy the Outback


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad you made it back and your trip trip out ok
it can be a little nerve recking laying there listening to the weather
I have seen some people that didn't get so lucky and either had the TV or TT damage by tree branches
Or their awning fill up with water that they couldn't even open their door
Just glad you were on the lucky side of things

Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Look at the bright side the rest should now be a breeze!

Welcome aboard, newbie.

Steve


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here are our pictures of the storm damage that came through while were out on our maiden voyage. The picture with the stop sign actually shows a fallen tree blocking the road. You also see the camp host site.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._552_177565.jpg


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

more pics

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=553


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Chabbier,

Glad your maiden voyage is over and you escaped with your trailer and TV intact.

It has to be smoother sailing the rest of the way.

I hate those high winds when I'm in the Outback.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad the 2nd half of your trip was better then the first. Was the campgroud empty? Did most of the people leave after the storm?


----------

